# Tame training a flock?



## RedRaven (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi! I own 10 budgies and a cockatiel who are all in the need of tametraining. One of them is tame, but wont even step up when in precence of the untamed ones. They are between 4 years and a few monthes old. I want to teach some basic tricks etc, but I first need to get the basics down. 

Let me explain each bird and how "far" I've gotten them. 

Darwin: Darwin came to me as a baby (8 weeks) and didn't eat on her own. My older male (Who is now dead) cared for her and feed her. Since she's been little she's been sitting still, not moving about or wanting to interacct with anyone but Kiwi, the one who cared for her. But now resentlly has started letting another other male feed and care for her just a little, and is becoming more involved with the group (Wich is great, as it's been 4 years!!) She has been semi tamed where she'd step up if she didnt want to fly, and would come to me if Kiwi was sitting with me. (Today she wont let me get close :/ 

Nala: Nala will be one of the first to take treats from my hand but will never let me approach her herself. She is quite aggressive at nature. She would never come to me if there wasnt something desireable on me. 

Shrek: Shrek will step up on my hand if we are alone, but wont come near me when the untamed once are in precense, or when he's in a big area. (Cage is fine, room is not) 

Ajax: Will come sit on me if I got something intressting in my hands (treats) or if he's boyfriend would sit on my, he has at 2 times sat down on me just to explore. But I've had him for soon to be 2 years, so its not very oftain.. .

Marine: Marine wont go near me at all. She's the scardest of the bunch, but is starting to get close to my hands when I offer treats. 

Ace: Ace is verry interested in me, but dosnt dear to come down to me. Whenever I sit in there he'll keep an interested eye on me, and has at time flied down towards me but not landed. Guess he's "testing me out" 

Morgan: Morgan is a tame birs (even talks a little) But wont come near me when with the rest of the flock

Jake: Jake is in the middle pretty much, he wont step up or let me approach, but wont hesitate for long to get on me to gain a treat. 

Smoker, My cockatiel wont let me near her, she's just a baby (Born 6/7 this year) 

Nimbus: Nimbus is verry active and not verry frightened of me. He'll come as soon as I got a treat with no objections and might step up as well, even outside the cage. He lives seperatlly from the other birds, with only Lemon, theyre in quarentine for another 20 days. 

Lemon: Much more reserved than her cage mate Nimbus but does come down after a while when Nimbus is eating out of my hand. 

All but Nimbus and Lemon lives in an aviary about 7x3 m big. 

Sorry for long post. ANY tips are apreciated!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Well Celine it sound's like you have plenty of training opportunities...

We do have a lot of good training articles here, and different method's. Apart from training each bird one on one, I really have no tip's but I'm sure some of the other folk's here can share some of their experiences...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Celine,
I'm not sure but you might want to look at the thread I've linked below as I think some of the methods in it may be helpful for you:

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/152809-how-tame-budgie-who-afraid-people.html*


----------



## RedRaven (Nov 17, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *Celine,
> I'm not sure but you might want to look at the thread I've linked below as I think some of the methods in it may be helpful for you:
> 
> http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/152809-how-tame-budgie-who-afraid-people.html*


Thank you for the tip! I've alredy set my tent up lol. Im gonna start today after school, but I'm thinking? How am I supposed to get my aviary birds into the tent? I dont have any vage for them at all...


----------



## RedRaven (Nov 17, 2014)

I got the first budgie in the tent, been in here for about 15 minutes, playing calm, relaxing piano music, talking, and his sitting on my shoulder. He is still doing the "stressed thingie with his beak" Im gonna be in here until he feels safe  but wondering, i yook him in here in a towl, but dont want to end it with stress, any tips on bringing him back?


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Maybe try stepping him up on a perch, piece of dowel rod, etc...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Randy's idea of having the budgie step up onto a perch or dowel is a good one. :thumbsup:

Alternately, do you have a little travel cage?
If not, you might want to get one. 
Mine was only ~ $15.00.

Anyway, you can transport the budgie(s) back and forth in the little travel cage. 
Use a bit of millet to coax them into the cage for the trips to and from the tent.*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*You have been given some really great suggestions! Also, regarding you question about training/taming a flock. I trained one bird. That's basically it. The rest, for me at least, was monkey see, monkey do. It's kinda like a follow the leader scenario, you know? Good luck!!!*


----------



## RedRaven (Nov 17, 2014)

i do have travelcages, but they you open them from the top (Scary for a bird) We have been sitting here all day though, So, Im gonna change bird now lol  Gonna see if a travelcage will work C: Otherwise Ill use the towl again lol


----------



## RedRaven (Nov 17, 2014)

So now I've done 2 brds today, my little nimbus and my tiel, the tiel was verry bad lol Any movements made her hiss and charge at me for the first hour or so lol But did better towards the end


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It sounds like you're making some progress--keep us posted!


----------



## RedRaven (Nov 17, 2014)

StarlingWings said:


> It sounds like you're making some progress--keep us posted!


Thank you! Right noe I'm sitting with the tiel again, and she just fixed her fethers up and is sitting close to my face lol  She'll even let me slowlly scratsh my face lol


----------

